# new controller scheme



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Kind of like a supercharger sticking through the hood -- could this be the next "look" folks want for their car?

Would sunlight perhaps add more heat than airflow would remove? My car gets too hot to put my hand on. You might need to cover it with a white "hood scoop."


fugdabug said:


> Well I am back online and with photos:
> This is the scheme I spoke of. Cooling the heatsink by exposing it to the air directly.
> I will be sure to try and keep this project updated on this thread and others in the forum covering the other matters of the build process.
> --'fugdabug'


----------



## fugdabug (Jul 14, 2008)

DavidDymaxion said:


> Kind of like a supercharger sticking through the hood -- could this be the next "look" folks want for their car?
> 
> Would sunlight perhaps add more heat than airflow would remove? My car gets too hot to put my hand on. You might need to cover it with a white "hood scoop."


Well to tell you the truth I don't think here in northern MN it would matter much... 
The construction is aluminum and it is excellent for a heatsink, it is 5/8" thick (2 plates with 1/4" wall cylinders sandwiched in-between), and the controller is interfaced with a sheet of 16ga. copper that sandwiches the brass (also 16ga.) plate that is the 'support' and set-off from the hood. I kinda figure the heat collection would be negligible I designed it with air flow in mind. The distances we have to go are not standard 'stop-and-go', we live very rural so most of our drives provide plenty of airflow...
just wait 'til I get the front-end completed... it 'ain't' built for looks... it is built for performance (and safety) and hopefully longevity.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Kewl! I kinda like the idea.... but, disipating heat is best done with lots of surface area vs lots of mass. Thats why all those finned extrusion are used so much in critical applications. Just look at an ICE radiator... lol  But please don't let that stop you. We got an electric supercharger look goin on here...


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

I did a test with a solid very thick heat sink and then a normal finned heat sink. The thick heat sink could not dissipate the heat fast enough to keep it cool. The finned sink with a fan worked perfect. So a solid chunk of aluminum won't absorb enough heat fast enough to keep the controller cool. The finned sink will absorb fast enough and the fan will blow it off fast enough so the sink won't get hot and the controller will remain cool. Use the finned sink with a good fan that blow lots of air. 


Pete 

I'd prefer to keep it under wraps and keep sticky fingers off. You know darn well that some stupid dolt will stick his paws where they don't belong if you leave that in the open and if there is any potential of getting zapped it will happen.


----------



## fugdabug (Jul 14, 2008)

gottdi said:


> I did a test with a solid very thick heat sink and then a normal finned heat sink. The thick heat sink could not dissipate the heat fast enough to keep it cool. The finned sink with a fan worked perfect. So a solid chunk of aluminum won't absorb enough heat fast enough to keep the controller cool. The finned sink will absorb fast enough and the fan will blow it off fast enough so the sink won't get hot and the controller will remain cool. Use the finned sink with a good fan that blow lots of air.
> 
> 
> Pete
> ...


I guess that is why I have a decal that says "HOT"... stuck right in front on the brass
plate. 
This was my idea: Using both mass and exposure (use of tube aluminum between 2 plates, and the use of copper as the interface to the heatsink) would help dissipate the heat from the controller.
Another thing is that finned or not, most folks still put it under the hood... I am planning on putting in a 'belly pan', a stainless steel sheet (in sections and fitted) under the front end to minimize splash into the former 'engine' compartment. Up here we drive 1/2 mile on gravel to get to the county blacktop and there are other things like winter, water, hail... critters!!!... so that is what I am concerned about. I don't like the idea of having my H-V electrical components exposed to the elements.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

Stickers don't deter the stupid


----------



## fugdabug (Jul 14, 2008)

gottdi said:


> Stickers don't deter the stupid


No, that is true. However, just like our having to post our land to keep folks LEGALLY out, in a court of law... the sticker says the person was adequately warned. I don't mind some dumbbunny torching his/her fingers on the heatsink, if they are that stupid I hope it scalds them real good... maybe pain will associate the word "HOT" with "OW-$*%&@#)! yee ha!


----------



## neanderthal (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow Its unique and different And I like it a lot! Keep us updated


----------



## fugdabug (Jul 14, 2008)

neanderthal said:


> Wow Its unique and different And I like it a lot! Keep us updated


I hope to update real SOON!... between the weather and trying to play catch-up, hoo boy howdy~ 
The front end is being reconfigured... try to make it 'un-ugly' as I can. I moved six batteries (I am using 18- 6v L/A) to the front compartment and had to extend the front frame and now have to do some serious auto-body work building the cowling to cover the adjustment... lights, hood... OY!


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I like the idea. Not too sure if the UK IVA test would pass it though!
A scoop onto a finned heatsink would get better cooling though.

Does anyone extract the heat from the controller and motor and pump it into to the cabin to heat the car?


----------



## fugdabug (Jul 14, 2008)

Woodsmith said:


> I like the idea. Not too sure if the UK IVA test would pass it though!
> A scoop onto a finned heatsink would get better cooling though.
> 
> Does anyone extract the heat from the controller and motor and pump it into to the cabin to heat the car?


I am cranking away on wiring and hope within a day or two to have the 'puddin' well proofed'... and not the controller 'well poofed'!
Uhm, I know what you mean. Even the FACT that it is a home-built EV disqualifies my vehicle from INSURANCE... However, I am doing it out of the ordinary by putting a 'slow moving vehicle' sign on the back and front UNTIL such time as I can get 'street legal',.. I can list it as a 'farm vehicle' or just ride within the parameters of the 'slow moving vehicle' law which limits my speed on any highway to 45mph. For what we want to use it for, that works for us where we live.
I was thinking of the heat extraction,.. however I need to see how well this scheme works, THEN I will work on the heat extraction thing... feet get cold at -0f in a 'tin can'.


----------



## ftaffy (Mar 13, 2009)

I was actually thinking how to transfer the heat from the contoller to outside of the car in a way to not let water in to a vent only area. Not a bad solution, little worried about what happens if you run into someone, thats a rather sharp edge. Maybe some kind of bulge would be appropriate - though i would be sorry to see it hidden. Has a kind of Mad Max look.

The heat into the cabin is not a bad idea, a copper pipe(coiled) through the heat sync with water that is pumped around that goes though a air jet (pipe coiled again) into the cabin should do doable but not very controllable. The mixing of cold and hot air to get something ok might take some work. hmm The danger of coming on here, scope creap!


----------



## fugdabug (Jul 14, 2008)

ftaffy said:


> I was actually thinking how to transfer the heat from the contoller to outside of the car in a way to not let water in to a vent only area. Not a bad solution, little worried about what happens if you run into someone, thats a rather sharp edge. Maybe some kind of bulge would be appropriate - though i would be sorry to see it hidden. Has a kind of Mad Max look.
> 
> The heat into the cabin is not a bad idea, a copper pipe(coiled) through the heat sync with water that is pumped around that goes though a air jet (pipe coiled again) into the cabin should do doable but not very controllable. The mixing of cold and hot air to get something ok might take some work. hmm The danger of coming on here, scope creap!


Actually, if you use a coil of tubing... make a small reservoir and circulate it with a 12v pump running off the system battery that can be switched (on/off circ.)... Hmmm... I might take a crack at that gotta make a note to self. might provide a bit of warmth. Nice way to get to thinking of how to use all the excess heat from components and channel it into something useful, especially the heat from the controller! thank you for the idea!


----------

